# Veritas Mk2 Honing Guide



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Mod edit: split from another thread.



Alf":3flzdm4m said:


> (snip) But it _is_ useless for wider blades; you can't physically get them into it. You need to buy additional jigs for wider blades, as you say. So I believe actually we agree, apart from maybe a willingness or not to spend money on addition honing guides... :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Yeah - better wait for this one....

http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/hg1.jpg

... it has waay more capacity.... and "doodahs" too.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Noel (6 Apr 2005)

Rob, yip, lots of doodahs and traffic lights too......
So, when and how much? US$ will do and I'll multiply by 2ish.

Rgds

Noel, who likes a bit of bait for lunch....


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Apr 2005)

Rob,

That is a fascinating picture! Will it use the correct side of the blade for registration (ie unlike nearly every honing guide out there at the moment - which use the wrong side)? It looks as if it just might and that would be a huge plus in my mind.


----------



## Alf (6 Apr 2005)

Holy doodahs, Batman :shock: 

*Back bevels?!* You've gone bevel-up crazy and now you're providing means for accurate back bevels? Far out, man. 8) Okay, so I didn't believe you, but my interest _is_ slightly engaged... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Noel":13a83kue said:


> Rob, yip, lots of doodahs and traffic lights too......
> So, when and how much? US$ will do and I'll multiply by 2ish.
> 
> Rgds
> ...



Hi Noel - 

Please don't let Martin see this thread.... :shock: 

Pricing hasn't been finalised yet - heck, we don't even get a pre-production approval casting for the last part until the end of next week. This guide has the most complex tooling we've ever done...

My *guess* is it'll certainly be no more than 5-8 pounds more than the current one... but pls forget that asap!

When is either soon.... or much much later. My guess there is "soon". We expect to approve the last mold next week, and if we do - it rolls immediately into production. We'll make sure Brimarc get some quickly!

So - probably June would be safe....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

waterhead37":2e9b43vf said:


> Rob,
> 
> That is a fascinating picture! Will it use the correct side of the blade for registration (ie unlike nearly every honing guide out there at the moment - which use the wrong side)? It looks as if it just might and that would be a huge plus in my mind.



Hi - 

It uses the back, cutting edge, and a portion of one side to register....

Will take a #8 plane blade too....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Alf":c3s4kvmt said:


> Holy doodahs, Batman :shock:
> 
> *Back bevels?!* You've gone bevel-up crazy and now you're providing means for accurate back bevels? Far out, man. 8) Okay, so I didn't believe you, but my interest _is_ slightly engaged... :roll:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Perhaps.... one _might_ have an early opportunity to try one....if one had connections....

Ta - 

Rob


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (6 Apr 2005)

Hi Rob

Since they are all wetting themselves already, why not show them _all_ the pictures and let them make a complete mess of themselves!! :twisted: 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Since they are all wetting themselves already, why not show them _all_ the pictures and let them make a complete mess of themselves!! :twisted:
> 
> ...



Hi Derek - 

Most 'cause I don't want to extend the life of this thread (with it's current title).... :lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (6 Apr 2005)

Hmm, is Derek getting insider info? :-k Or isn't this the UK Workshop exclusive I hoped it was...? :? Anyway, I'll just go and divide this thread and give this half a better title so there's no excuse...  [There, all done]

Cheers, Alf

P.S. One wouldn't presume to have connections :-#


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (6 Apr 2005)

Alf

Just from where do you get those marvelous Emoticons?! They do not appear to be on this message site. Your posts are illustrated so well and ...uh... emotively :roll: I love reading your replies almost as much for these as for your insightful info. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Alf
> 
> Just from where do you get those marvelous Emoticons?! They do not appear to be on this message site. Your posts are illustrated so well and ...uh... emotively :roll: I love reading your replies almost as much for these as for your insightful info.
> 
> ...



Derek - 

Once you do this for awhile




you should be able to find 'em. 

But



- maybe it's a secret....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Alf":kuw66fhd said:


> Hmm, is Derek getting insider info? :-k Or isn't this the UK Workshop exclusive I hoped it was...? :? Anyway, I'll just go and divide this thread and give this half a better title so there's no excuse...  [There, all done]
> 
> Cheers, Alf
> 
> P.S. One wouldn't presume to have connections :-#



Gosh - that was some trick...

Guess it's OK to put up two other images....

http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/hg2.jpg
http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/hg3.jpg

The flat "doodah" on the front comes off... it's the projection setting/squaring jig....and that's all you're getting from me [-( ... until the 18th anyway... 8-[ 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (6 Apr 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Just from where do you get those marvelous Emoticons?! They do not appear to be on this message site.


:sign3: (Nothing personal... :wink: )
Oh yes they are... Try "View more Emoticons" under the Emoticons in the Post a Reply window.



Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Your posts are illustrated so well and ...uh... emotively :roll: I love reading your replies almost as much for these as for your insightful info.


Ah, I feared as much. The content isn't a patch on the presentation... :| 



Rob Lee":2kekyu9f said:


> Gosh - that was some trick...


I also do sawing a board in half and making alcoholic beverages disappear...



Rob Lee":2kekyu9f said:


> The flat "doodah" on the front comes off...


Well "duh". :roll:



Rob Lee":2kekyu9f said:


> it's the projection setting/squaring jig....and that's all you're getting from me [-(


Well double "duh" #-o So the traffic lights adjust the position of the clamp in relation to the wheel...? That's interesting. :-k 



Rob Lee":2kekyu9f said:


> ... until the 18th anyway... 8-[


18th of _what_...? :-s 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (6 Apr 2005)

#-o Were these here all the time???? :roll: It's like :ho2 all over! So many :tool: to choose from, What an ccasion5: I feel like \/ 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Apr 2005)

Alf":3jbnm4mw said:


> (snip)Well double "duh" #-o So the traffic lights adjust the position of the clamp in relation to the wheel...? That's interesting. :-k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... I can do that too..... [-X 

The "traffic lights" don't adjust anything :roll: .... they *indicate* how one has set the "coarse" guide adjustment (the guide has a two-piece frame)... 

I hope the 18th of April... but if there's a mold issue, I'll pretend I meant May....  

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (6 Apr 2005)

Rob Lee":2zgfbfvl said:


> The "traffic lights" don't adjust anything :roll: .... they *indicate* how one has set the "coarse" guide adjustment (the guide has a two-piece frame)...


Yeah, all right, all right. Just like traffic lights don't stop traffic, they just *indicate* it should stop... :roll: Picky. 

Derek, have I created a monster? 8-[ They weren't _all_ there all along; we've had a recent forum upgrade and move to a new server. Worth checking out the Site Updates etc forum occasionally and you never know what delights you'll find.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Martin Brown (7 Apr 2005)

We can't wait Rob.

Martin and everyone at BriMarc


----------



## Shady (8 Apr 2005)

Looks interesting: judging by the 'Dewalt-esque' colours, I presume at least one of the knobs tunes the built in radio? :lol:


----------



## bugbear (8 Apr 2005)

At the risk of being called "lyn-esque" I would love an interchangeable roller.

For curved (e.g. scrub plane) blades, it's very useful to be able to tilt
whilst sharpening. This is easy with the current Eclipse model, and even easier with an old Marple guide I own, which has a crowned roller...

A narrow crowned roller on a suitably long axle would be a nice (cost-plus) option, for us unusual-blade owners.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (8 Apr 2005)

BB, you're Lyn-esque... :roll: D'you really use a honing guide for a scrub blade...? :shock: Oh, and talking of the Marples guide; I picked one up with the instructions - d'you want a copy?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (8 Apr 2005)

> D'you really use a honing guide for a scrub blade...?



Of course. Maintaining a constant bevel angle is needed not for cosmetics, but to minimise the amount of metal removed at each sharpening. Same reason as for a stright blade.



> Oh, and talking of the Marples guide; I picked one up with the instructions - d'you want a copy?



<spits coffee all over screen> You can't pretend you're not gloating just by being nice about it!

<profanity deleted>

<recovers composure>

Yes please - a set of instructions would be delightful.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (8 Apr 2005)

bugbear":3ifp9dds said:


> > D'you really use a honing guide for a scrub blade...?
> 
> 
> Of course. Maintaining a constant bevel angle is needed not for cosmetics, but to minimise the amount of metal removed at each sharpening. Same reason as for a stright blade.


But, but... don't you _ever_ freehand _anything_?! :? 



bugbear":3ifp9dds said:


> > Oh, and talking of the Marples guide; I picked one up with the instructions - d'you want a copy?
> 
> 
> <spits coffee all over screen> You can't pretend you're not gloating just by being nice about it!


Can I pretend I'm not gloating 'cos I'm *not* gloating though? :roll: The day I indulge in a honing guide-related gloat you can expect sub zero temperatures in all the circles of Hades. :wink:



bugbear":3ifp9dds said:


> <profanity deleted>


Rissoles? :lol:



bugbear":3ifp9dds said:


> Yes please - a set of instructions would be delightful.


Okie-dokie, here 'tis, in all its rusty glory. Hardly worth the wasted coffee... [-( 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. I think Rob's missed a trick there; don't think his'll run on a grinding wheel either... :? :wink:


----------



## bugbear (8 Apr 2005)

> sub zero temperatures in all the circles of Hades.



Including the 6th?

BugBear (who likes his jokes, like his pasta, al dante)


----------



## Rob Lee (8 Apr 2005)

Alf":31vps2yp said:


> (snip)
> P.S. I think Rob's missed a trick there; don't think his'll run on a grinding wheel either... :? :wink:




Well - 

I hate to say this Alf - but version 1 did have a ledge back of the wheel so it could be used on a grinder with a tool rest...not sure if it's still there though... :lol: 

We leave no stone unturned.... even turning ones. 8) 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (8 Apr 2005)

Rob Lee":3mz0iwh3 said:


> Alf":3mz0iwh3 said:
> 
> 
> > (snip)
> ...


 :^o Fibber 



Rob Lee":3mz0iwh3 said:


> - but version 1 did have a ledge back of the wheel so it could be used on a grinder with a tool rest...not sure if it's still there though... :lol:


Tool rest? Tool rest?! This marvel of British engineering doesn't need no stinkin' _tool rest_... [-( :roll: :lol: Of course the idea of using it _au naturale_ on a great big grinding wheel soon makes you realise why they made it in malleable iron. "Whoops, there it goes again, Jack" "Not to worry, George, it's not broken and you didn't need your finger tips anyway, did you?"

BB, if that al "Dante" bit was a deliberate pun it may be very hard to forgive... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf (Heretic, Second Class)


----------



## Rob Lee (8 Apr 2005)

"Fibber"!!!! :shock: 

You've just been looking for an excuse to use that emoticon... [-X 

Version 1 design DID have the rest-rail on it - as one can see in the historically significant patent application documents below....

http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/2B_3.jpg
http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/1A_2.jpg

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (9 Apr 2005)

Oh I believe _that_. I meant I don't believe you hate to prove me wrong... :wink: :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Rob Lee (9 Apr 2005)

Alf":1i5vrii9 said:


> Oh I believe _that_. I meant I don't believe you hate to prove me wrong... :wink: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I know - I "mis-understood" intentionally... :lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (9 Apr 2005)

#-o At some point today I trust my brain will switch back over from "standby" to "on", but I don't hold out much hope... :roll:  I admire the restraint in not using the "I'm with stupid" emoticon, btw... :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (11 Apr 2005)

> BB, if that al "Dante" bit was a deliberate pun it may be very hard to forgive...



Multi-lingual punning? Moi!?

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (15 Apr 2005)

> Oh, and talking of the Marples guide; I picked one up with the instructions - d'you want a copy?



Oh, and talking of the instructions, would you like to see an original catalogue page?

http://www.geocities.com/plybench/

BugBear (not being in the _least bit competitive_ - that would be petty)


----------



## Alf (15 Apr 2005)

bugbear":jkgpo8i1 said:


> BugBear (not being in the _least bit competitive_ - that would be petty)


The thought never crossed my mind... O 

Cheers, Alf


----------

